# New fiddler crabs at the library



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Just finished drip acclimating four fiddler crabs into the tank at the library.

Here they are in the acclimation tank...































Here's the male in their new home, eating algae off the driftwood.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Got any pics of the whole set-up? From what I see, it's looking good! The kids are going to love it!


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

I need to clean the glass before taking pics. Maybe tomorrow. I did get a good video of one of them peeling algae off the glass and eating it.


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's the whole tank...











And to my surprise, one of them appears to have molted.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

nice setup


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey. You weren't supposed to use that cart 

Also, why does it look like the water goes to the top of the picture and about halfway down in the last picture (not the full tank one though). It looks like there is a little pond under water?

EDIT: Since I know that was confusing, I highlighted it on the picture.








See, two water levels


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL that looks like a reflection!


----------



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

The lower red box is the bottom of the aquarium heater.

As far as the cart, I'm the boss, and that's my cart. If I didn't mark it, every time I wanted to use it, I'd have to go find it and unload it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh I see, that makes sense now.


----------

